# Angeln auf Kos in Griechenland



## big mama (22. August 2007)

Moin,
 mein Göttergatte und ich werden demnächst nach Griechenland fliegen. Gibt es da eine Angelscheinpflicht und / oder wird der deutsche anerkannt?#c
Wir möchten auch im Urlaub unserem Hobby nachgehen. 
Vielleicht war ja von euch schon jemand in der ähnlichen Situation und kann uns ein paar Tips geben.
Wir würden uns jedenfalls freuen:l!


----------



## raubangler (23. August 2007)

*Benutzername*



big mama schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Göttergatte und ich werden demnächst nach Griechenland fliegen. Gibt es da eine Angelscheinpflicht und / oder wird der deutsche anerkannt?#c
> Wir möchten auch im Urlaub unserem Hobby nachgehen.
> Vielleicht war ja von euch schon jemand in der ähnlichen Situation und kann uns ein paar Tips geben.
> Wir würden uns jedenfalls freuen:l!



Angelschein?
So einen deutschen Blödsinn gibt es da nicht.

Mit den vor Ort erhältlichen Handangeln kann man ganz gut angeln. Auch vom Ufer aus.
Erwarte aber keinen Fischreichtum.

Es gibt dort nicht wenige Petermännchen.
Also aufpassen!


----------



## felixfeedermaster (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Kos in Griechenland*

*MOIN
*Ich wollt das Thema ma wieder auffrischen!!!|supergri
Weil ich im Sommer nach Kos fliege!!!|supergri
Ich hab zwar schon ein paar Berichte  darüber gelesen aber diese waren schon ein paar jährchen alt!!!|uhoh:
Und jetzt wollte ich ma fragen WIE, WO und WOMIT ich dort angel???
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!
Bis dann
FELIX


----------



## knaacki2000 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Kos in Griechenland*

Auf Kos kann punktuell recht ordentlich vom Ufer gefischt werden - ideal sind die Molen der kleinen Häfen. 
Habe dort neben kleinen Hornhechten auch 2 Bonitos gefangen (je knapp 60cm lang). Diese jagten kleine Fische und bissen auf einen kleinen Möresilda in silber. Bei einer Ausfahrt mit einem einheimischen Fischer habe ich neben Tintenfischen auch einige kleine Rotbarsche (sahen zumindest so aus) gefangen. Laut dem Fischer sehr lecker - aber kaum etwas dran (ca. 25-30cm). Auch einen kleinen Hai haben wir gefangen und wieder frei gelassen (ca. 80cm). Insgesamt für das Angeln im Mittelmeer o.k. - aber bitte keine Wunder erwarten.


----------

